# Electronic Notepad Thingy



## HoopyFrood (Dec 2, 2014)

Thinking about Christmas presents for No One (not no one, @No One ) and want to get something along the lines of this, but unsure as to whether it's actually a Thing.

I want some kind of writing notepad, but more than just something you can scribble on and then erase, which is all I've come across so far. Being able to save multiple notes or pages would be really useful, but something a bit more unique and separate than just saving memos on a smartphone, or getting an app. Something that's specifically designed for writing is what I mean.

Suggestions heartily welcomed!

(Also, shh, don't let him see this thread )


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you mean something like a Boogie Board Sync?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 2, 2014)

The Boogie board is what I was looking at previously and seems like the scribble-and-erase jobby that I'd rather avoid. I'd like him to have the ability to save little notes if possible (unless these Boogies do do that and I haven't looked close enough -- which, considering I was on a break, probably is the case )


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 2, 2014)

I thought perhaps that the BB Sync (or perhaps some of their other devices) had a memory card interface. (I'm sure I saw this mentioned on one of the webpages I looked at.) However, the product description says:





> Save all of your notes to internal memory and transfer them via Bluetooth.


 
*EDIT*: The first customer review on Amazon UK says:





> This is an awesome product which just so happens to look very cool as well. Charge lasts about a week and *stores up to 1000 sheets in PDF format.*


The second customer review includes this:





> If you want to take notes (and save them) then take a look at this product, it's very easy to use and can save data to tablet/PC *via Bluetooth and USB*. I'm very impressed by it's abilities to date.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah, that bad boy is definitely the kind of thing I'm after! Though maybe a bit out of my price range, was hoping more £50ish... But it's a good starting point, thanks!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 2, 2014)

Note, however, this from a later customer comment:





> CONS (or weaknesses):
> inability to call up saved notes on the device, once cleared from the screen. They are in the memory and need to be synced with a desktop to be able to view them.
> - lacking an eraser. In that sense it's like writing with real pen and paper.
> - occasionally some small bits of the hand-writing or drawing don't get recorded, making a few letters difficult to read. According to the manufacturer this happens when you're using it near a magnetic object. Doesn't happen all that often fortunately.


So it may *not* be what you want.

(It seems odd not being able to recall notes from the device's memory. Isn't that a fundamental property of pen(cil) and paper notepads?)


----------



## farntfar (Dec 2, 2014)

Jumping out of your parameters a bit, I got an ASUS memo pad 7 recently which is a 7 in android tablet. I bought it in euros but without trying I've just found it on the internet for about £75, even if the price with the big boys comes up higher.

I originally got it for ebook reading but thought that getting a tablet rather than a kindle gave me more for the same price. (**)

It's got a lovely little free app called Supernote Lite, which allows you to type, draw, write freehand or speak/dictate into saved documents,  which you can then pass by cable or bluetooth to other devices.
You've then also got a freeware MS office equivalent, Kindle for android etc, wifi (for internet connection) and a GPS.

(**) a freeware app called Coolreader I use as an ebook reader includes a software version of eInk which is very easy on the eyes for long reading. (I've never used a kindle so I can't actually promise it's as good, but it's not at all bad.)


Edit:  And yes I know you've already thought of this.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 2, 2014)

Wacom combined screen & digitiser.
Can plug into PC / Laptop.
Expensive, but a must for artists/graphic designers. 

I think there is a tablet with not only finger capacitive input (standard) but also with a Wacom stylus and digitiser for notes, annotation and drawing.

There is also a standalone "pen" that writes on special paper (cheap and you can print your own) and then can later transfer the writing to a laptop.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 2, 2014)

Hah, your edit, Farn  Yeah, my other thought was getting a tablet and turning it into a writing thing, but a.) I'd want it to be smaller even than 7inch -- he's writing Big Things at the moment and keeps getting ideas all over the place, so want it fully portable and b.) I dunno, I'm being all romantic and wanting this wonderful, dinky little notepad thing that will store all your writing and keep it safe and is entirely for writing. 

I did see a Wacom suggestion when looking, but I did get him a more graphics-based tablet two Christmasses ago and he doesn't ever use it, the beast. 

It's lunch time, I'll go for a looksee again now, but very grateful for all these suggestions!


----------



## farntfar (Dec 2, 2014)

Asus do a 6 in version as well which is probably cheaper too.
But that's not really the point. I thought that the software I mentioned seemd to fit in with what you wanted.
Anyway, just an idea.
I hope you find what you want.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 2, 2014)

The Boogie board is interesting price at about £33

We have two Wacom, but they are the ordinary type with no display.

I do make notes on my Kindle DXG, Jotter on my Android phone, a paper notebook, but I'm used to typing. I haven't handwritten much for 35 years...  Also my Laptop is started at about 8am and closed at 10pm to 3am, every day,  it only takes 40s to boot anyway despite being 12 years old. I never really go anywhere. If I do any long period, I have the phone, often the kindle DGX and sometimes a newer smaller laptop with Linux Mint and Wine. With adaptor I can even read/write a USB stick on the phone, apart from using it on Laptop as USB memory.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 2, 2014)

Two problems with Coolreader:
1) 
Allows the app to determine the phone number and device IDs, whether a call is active, and the remote number connected by a call

2) 
Nothing like eInk. No better than adjusting brightness. I've tried a Sony PRC and five models of eInk Kindle. It's impossible to make an LCD as easy to read, especially one inherently shiny (thankfully my laptop has NO reflections at all. Special finish.)

There are Windows, Linux and Android versions though. But it doesn't really do anything other eBook apps I have do.


----------



## Remedy (Dec 2, 2014)

HoopyFrood said:


> a.) I'd want it to be smaller even than 7inch -- he's writing Big Things at the moment and keeps getting ideas all over the place, so want it fully portable and b.) I dunno, I'm being all romantic and wanting this wonderful, dinky little notepad thing that will store all your writing and keep it safe and is entirely for writing.



If you can't find what you're after Hoopy, run to the patent office and get yourself the rights to this invention!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 2, 2014)

Hah, I was going to add after that that I should just built my own! 


So, another question -- these Kindle things, can you import and edit your own documents?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, use Calibre or Mobi-Creator, then USB ...

BUT ... it only records notes on the document, (available as a text file via USB), you can't actually CHANGE the eBook, just add notes.
You could in theory "write & edit" a complete novel on a Kindle by creating an eBook with chapters and subsections (using H1, H2 & H3, these are all in the Table of Contents as links) with a little summary at each. Edit notes (which are editable)  and read via USB storage "myclippings.txt".

*But I'd rather use the free "Jotter" application on a £50 Android tablet*. There are free full word processors too.  You can use a BT or USB small physical keyboard (USA layout recommended as many Android gadgets can't do physical UK layouts).

The touch Keyboard isn't great on a Kindle though. The only current Kindle with a real keyboard is the Kindle DXG, (9.7") available internationally on Amazon.com (small link). But it's not as good a keyboard as my €8 calculator!  The current Kindle Touch is £30 cheaper than PaperWhite and actually BETTER (it's a new Gen7 model, about £69 on Amazon.co.uk). It's not at all the same as original Kindle Touch (before 1st Paper White).

I make an eBook from my first Draft via HTML export and then Mobi-Creator (free) to make the Kindle File. Then I proof read and make notes / corrections (they appear as superscript numbers you click to read/edit on the original). I do NOT copy back the "myclippings.txt", but just search my PC doc and then make the correction suggested usually in summary/abbreviation in the notes. The "myclippings.txt" ONLY has you notes. Viewing "My Notes" in the eBook on the Kindle OTH gives the paragraph of original  document.


----------

